# Filet knife in checked bags ok?



## hevishot (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone know if you are allowed to take a filet knife in a checked back  on a flight?....thanks!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jan 12, 2010)

not allowed sir.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 12, 2010)

Check bag- yes. Carry on- NO 

Your best bet would be to look up the regs on the airline you're traveling with.


----------



## papyol (Jan 12, 2010)

Its allowed on your checked baggage


----------



## archer47 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes on checked. Took one to miami on the way to the keys no problem...


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 13, 2010)

They dont allow pocket knives or lighters, fillet knives NO you need to check that bag in


----------



## Colby (Jan 14, 2010)

As long as you Check it your fine!  I had an Eprib, Dive Knife, Sat Phone, Fire Starter, etc.. in my Carry On Bag by Accident heading over to the Bahamas to Bring the Boat back across and that landed me an hour's worth of Interagations and a free Background Check...... fwiw


----------



## hevishot (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks guys, talked to the airlines and they said no problem.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 14, 2010)

Colby said:


> As long as you Check it your fine!  I had an Eprib, Dive Knife, Sat Phone, Fire Starter, etc.. in my Carry On Bag by Accident heading over to the Bahamas to Bring the Boat back across and that landed me an hour's worth of Interagations and a free Background Check...... fwiw



That was nice of them, did it cost you to miss your flight


----------



## The Captain (Jan 19, 2010)

Lures are a no no too, I found that out going to panama, cost me $50 for a late checked bag.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Jan 19, 2010)

Checked baggage was fine for my trip back from Hawaii. I bought a set that included the big rectagular sharpening stone along with a few butcher knives. Had a few pieces og tape notifying me that they reckecked my luggage once for each connecting flight. Imagine what it woulda been like if there was no knives only the sharpening stone.


----------

